# [SOLVED] Problem z polskim fontem pod konsola

## soban_

Przeszukalem praktycznie cale google, mam takowy problem: polska czcionka pisana dziala mi pod kde, xfce4, moge pisac w treminalu i czytac polskie znaki jednak mam problem przy czcionce pod konsola. Pokazuje mi polskie znaki jako "?????", moze ktos wie jak rozwiazac taki problem

```
/etc/conf.d/consolefont:

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

/etc/env.d/02locale

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8

/etc/locale.gen:

en_US

en_US.UTF-8

pl_PL

pl_PL.UTF-8
```

prosilbym znawcow o pomoc, bo naprawde przegladalem cale google w tej sprawie i nic wiecej ruszycz z tym nie moge, z gory bardzo dzieuje ewentualnie prosilbym o kontakt na gg: 525600. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## mistix

U mnie to tak wygląda: 

```
consolefont="lat2-16"

consoletranslation="8859-1_to_uni"

unicodemap="lat2"
```

----------

## soban__

/etc/conf.d/consolefont:

consolefont="lat2-16" 

consoletranslation="8859-1_to_uni" 

unicodemap="lat2"

//zamienilem na to i dalej problem jest, jakies jeszcze pomysly co moge zrobic?  :Wink: 

oczywiscie env-update zrobilem.Last edited by soban__ on Mon Sep 22, 2008 10:14 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mistix

A może w kernelu nie masz zaznaczonej obsługi odpowiedniego kodowania ?

----------

## Poe

cholera, weź przeczytaj najpierw regulamin, uzywaj { code } do logów, errorów i innych, a także nie podawaj swojego gg, bo nie po to jest forum, zeby ktoś ci na gadu pomagał.

----------

## soban__

//nie korzystam na codzien z tego forum wiec temu to zamiescilem, to zrobilem wczesniej, wiec sorki za { code } btw. sprawdz date  :Wink:  - podaje po to gg zeby ewentualnie online to zrobic, rozwiazenie i tak zostawie na forum sie o to nie musisz martwic.

hm, a czego moze mi w kernelu brakowac?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

soban__, możesz dokonywać edycji swoich postów aby poprawić na przykład znaczniki BBCode. Zacznij to robić. 

Podawanie swoich informacji kontaktowych w celu rozwiązywania problemów poza nim nie jest to mile widziane na tym forum.

Dopiero zacząłeś przygodę na forum - dostosuj się do reguł, albo przygoda się skończy.

----------

## soban__

ok przepraszam was, prosze tylko o rozwiazanie problemu, sorki jesli to wiekszosc z was obrazi ale reszta mnie nie obchodzi chce te gentoo zrobic dobre do uytku wiem ze to zaburza wiekszosc z waszych forum etc ja chce rozwizac tylko pare problemow, zobaczy jak z tym pojdzie. szczere jak z tym sie nie uda to reszte tego fora oleje bo bedzie szkoda mi czaru - sorki za szczerosc, ale taka jest prawda. Przygoda sie skonczy, no ok - zakonczcie ja a ja zrezygnuje z niej i wiele osobo zrezygnuje z gentoo, nie chce zlej Wam reklamy robic bo gentoo to piekna sprawa, tylko wiedzcie ze na problemy nalezy odpowiadac, a nie robic nastepne z nich, wiem ze admin poprze nastepnego admina jednak to jest tylko kolejne forum, wiec prosze o odpowiedzenie na moje problemy, a nie robienie problemow z nich. odpowiedzcie na nie, a bede szczesliwy, nie potrzebuje "neo" do tego, chce rozwiazac swoj problem, przeciez nie szukam kolejnej dziury w ssh co jest chyba zgodne z waszym regulaminem?Last edited by soban__ on Mon Sep 22, 2008 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

soban__, nie chodzi o to, że nie chcemy Ci pomóc czy o to, że chcemy być złośliwi. Chodzi o pewnien szacunek i reguły, które wszystkim nam znacząco ułatwiają porozumiewanie się ze sobą. Chcesz pomocy nie szanując nas? Nie przesadzajmy.

Przejrzyj forum. Tu nie gnębi się ludzi za to, że mają jakieś problemy techniczne ze swoimi Gentoo, tylko stara się im pomóc. Problem występują wtedy gdy ktoś zachowuje się tak jak Ty - olewa proste reguły i wypisuje słowotoki, które ciężko zrozumieć.

Tak jest to jedno z wielu forów, ale to akurat trzyma (a przynajmniej próbuje trzymać) poziom. Jeśli nie potrafisz się dostosować masz prawo zrezygnować z użytkowania forum a nawet Gentoo. Myślisz, że ktoś to zauważy?

soban__, ciągle liczę na Twoją poprawę.

----------

## soban__

hm, ja nie staram sie obrazac, czy wyzywac, bardzo Was szanuje, przeciez chyba nikogo nie urazilem? ale uwazam ze odwraca sie kota ogonem, chce rozwiazac problem, a pol tematu to sprawy techniczne, uwazam ze jestem na tyle osoba spostrzegawcza, ze wystarczy raz mnie upomniec i bede sie trzymac zasad. tylko uwazam za strate czasu pisanie dalej na ten temat, hm tutaj braku mojej obecnosci nikt nie odczuje, ale tez spore grono osob moge przeniesc chociazby na debiana. jeszcze nikt praktycznie nie odpowiedzial na moje pytania, a Wy juz straszycie "koncem przygody", jesli to uwazacie za poziom trzymania na forum, to juz chyba wiem, czemu wiekszosc problemow z gentoo konczy sie rezygnacja z niego. Pozdrawiam i na wszelki wypadek napisze to, gdybym kogos urazil wypowiedzia to naprawde przepraszam.

btw. problem zostal w ten sposob chyba nie do konca rozwiazany?  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

rozumiem, ze chcesz używać utf8? zerknij do dokumentacji - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml może coś przeoczyłeś.

----------

## soban_

Szczerze, robilem to juz pare razy, mysle ze tak jak wyzej kolega napisal, czegos nie mam w kernelu, macie jakies pomysly?

btw. dzieki za chec pomocy  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

po to jest forum  :Wink: 

```

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

?

----------

## soban_

tak, zadziwia mnie to ze w terminalu pieknie to dziala, zas w konsoli juz nie jest tak pieknie same znaki ???

----------

## one_and_only

U mnie:

/etc/conf.d/consolefont:

```

consolefont="lat2-16"

```

Bez żadnych consoletranslation itp.

/etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```

keymap="pl"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps=""

dumpkeys_charset=""

fix_euro="NO"

```

System na UTF-8, baselayout-2.0.0, polskie znaki działają. Po ewentualnych zmianach w configach zrestartuj daną usługę, np:

```
 /etc/init.d/keymaps restart 
```

----------

## soban_

utawilem tak jak napisales, zresetowalem ale i tak nie dziala posiadam sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0, tak na marginesie mam takowy jeszcze blad gdy resetuje:

```
Amilo-li-1718 ~ # /etc/init.d/keymaps restart

keymaps                 | * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

keymaps                 | * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `ddclient' needs non existant service `net'

Service `dhcdbd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `git-daemon' needs non existant service `net'

Service `git-daemon~' needs non existant service `net'

Service `git-daemon~~' needs non existant service `net'

Service `netmount' needs non existant service `net'

Service `ntp-client' needs non existant service `net'

Service `ntpd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `pptpd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `pydoc-2.5' needs non existant service `net'

Service `rdate' needs non existant service `net'

Service `samba' needs non existant service `net'

Service `saslauthd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `sshd' needs non existant service `net'

Service `svnserve' needs non existant service `net'                       [ ok ]

keymaps                 | * Loading key mappings [pl] ...                 [ ok ]

keymaps                 | * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...             [ ok ]
```

pisac polskie znaki w konsoli moge w putty tez ladnie wyglada wszystko gorzej jest w samej konsoli, ciagle znaki zapytania zamiast polskiej czcionki. tzn pisac je moge, lecz wystarczy ze wydam polecenie "df" to zamiast kazdego polskiego znaczka mam "?" <- biale tlo i czarny znak zapytania.

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj jakąś czcionkę z pakietu media-fonts/terminus-font.

```
consolefont="ter-v16n"
```

----------

## soban_

tym razem jest efekt taki, czcionka sie zmienila na bardziej kwadratowa, ale zamiast zankow zapytania sa puste w srodku prostokaty, ale zmiana rzeczywiscie czcionki jest, jeszcze jakies pomysly co moge zrobic?  :Smile: 

----------

## mistix

A może nie masz flagi unicode ? Pokaż flagi jakich używasz.

----------

## soban_

/etc/make.conf calosc wyglada tak:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl" #GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon v4l vesa vga"

ALSA_CARDS="atiixp atiixp-modem hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m"

USE="acpi alsa arts battery cpufreq fat hddtemp lm_sensors real wifi mmx oss sse sse2 cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode gif glitz gpm gstreamer gtk hal -ipv6 jpeg kde keyboard libnotify ldap mad mikmod minimal mp3 mouse mpeg ogg  opengl pdf png startup-notification qt3support qt3 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xscreensaver xv"
```

----------

## Poe

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> utawilem tak jak napisales, zresetowalem ale i tak nie dziala posiadam sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0, tak na marginesie mam takowy jeszcze blad gdy resetuje:
> 
> ```
> Amilo-li-1718 ~ # /etc/init.d/keymaps restart
> 
> ...

 

mi to wygląda na to, że nie masz symlinka do net.lo. strzelam. uaktualniałeś baselayout z 1.x do 2.x? jezeli tak, to musisz usunąć starego symlinka do net.lo i zroibć nowe dowiązanie.

co do czcionek, spróbuj ustawić na pl2.

----------

## soban_

Zmienilem na pl2, jednak efekt taki sam - prostokaty ktore sa puste, macie jeszcze jakis pomysl co moze byc nie tak z tym fontem?

Co do tego errora to wezme na nowym temacie go wstawie, zeby nie robic chaosu w tym - lecz chyba jednak miales racje z dowiazaniem, teraz bledu chyba nie ma, ale potestuje dluzej i sie przekonam  :Smile:  dzieki.

----------

## ufoman

Soban, masz w /etc/rc.conf parametr UNICODE ustawiony na YES?

----------

## soban_

```
/etc/rc.conf

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

rc_parallel="YES"

rc_interactive="YES"

rc_depend_strict="YES"

rc_hotplug="YES"

rc_coldplug="YES"

rc_plug_services=""

rc_logger="NO"

UNICODE="yes"

net_fs_list="afs cifs coda davfs fuse gfs ncpfs nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs"

rc_tty_number=12

rc_device_tarball="NO"

dmesg_level="1"
```

z tego chyba wynika ze tak, jednak moze pozostale zmienne byscie jakos inaczej zdefiniowali w rc.conf - niz mam?

----------

## one_and_only

Hmmm, ja nie mam tych 4 zmiennych na początku odnoścnie "klawiatury", są one w /etc/conf.d/consolefont. No i nie mam ustawionego CONSOLETRANSLATION w tymże pliku. Polskie znaki działają.

----------

## soban_

przenioslem te 4 zmienne do /etc/conf.d/consolefont zakomentowalem consoletranslation, ale efekt sie nie zmienil :/, co gorsze blad o ktorym wspominalem nadal wyskakuje. w dodatku przekompilowalem jajko, dla pewnosci, efektu to nie zmienilo, a tak sie zapytam ktore jajko (wersje) polecacie? Dla 100% pewnosci zamieszczam Wam tutaj konfig mojego kernela http://www.soban.pl/.config.txt [wersja to 2.6.22] czy sa jeszcze jakies pomysly?  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> UNICODE="yes"
> ...

 

Powinno być IMHO

```
unicode="YES"
```

PS. A UTF tylko psuje. :P

----------

## soban_

poprawilem na unicode="YES", efekt jednak jest taki sam. Wracajac do tematu ma ktos jeszcze jakies pomysly?

----------

## GHunterPL

Widzə ze jestesmy w podobnej sytuacji- z tym ze u mnie wyswietlaja sie polskie znaki poprawnie, ale nie moge ich wpisywac...

Ustawienia wszystkie zgodne z handbookiem, kombinowalem tez z ustawieniami w tym temacie- jest to samo.

Soban- poradziles sobie jakos?

----------

## soban_

szczerze to nie poradzilem, ale jak bede na gentoo to pomoge Ci z tym wpisywaniem polskich znakow bo to jest latwe, gorzej ze u mnie ich nie wyswietla zaden program  :Sad:  postaram sie w poniedzialek dac odpowiedz.

----------

## GHunterPL

Już nie trzeba, pogrzebałem w xorg.conf i się znalazło  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

```
 * Generating locale-archive: forcing # of jobs to 1

 * Generating 2 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/2) Generating en_US ...

character map file `en_US.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory                                                                  [ !! ]

 *  (2/2) Generating en_US.UTF-8 ...

character map file `pl_PL.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Generation complete

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

Zauwazylem jeszcze cos takiego podczas kompilacji gcc, moze ktos wie o co chodzi?

----------

## psotnik

Dolacze sie do dyskusji, mam kernel 2.6.26, w nim

```

cat .config|grep -v  "^#"| grep -i CONFIG_NLS

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

i nie mam Pl-znakow w konsoli pomimo tego ze w kernelu 2.6.23 o configu

```

cat .config|grep -v  "^#"| grep -i CONFIG_NLS

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

wszystko nienaganie dziala.  Gdzie jeszcze w kernelu szukac problemu z UTF-8, bo jezeli uruchomie "starsza" wersje to sziala OK bez zmiany jakichkolwiek innych configow.

----------

## donmateo

Też miałem ten problem po przejściu na baselayout-2. Co dziwne pomogła zmiana keymap na pl i consolefont na lat2-16.

----------

## n3rd

Problem na 99% ma swoje zrodlo w jadrze. Jakis czas temu przeszedlem z 2.6.23 na 2.6.27 i pojawil sie opisywany w temacie problem. Pracuje tylko na konsoli (nie mam X-ow, bo to smietnik) a ogony w literkach nie maja dla mnie istotnego znacznia. Tak czy owak po zmiania jadra pojawily sie problemy na konsoli.. jezeli zaladowalem stare jajo, wszystko dzialalo ok.

pozdr

----------

## psotnik

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> Problem na 99% ma swoje zrodlo w jadrze. Jakis czas temu przeszedlem z 2.6.23 na 2.6.27 i pojawil sie opisywany w temacie problem. Pracuje tylko na konsoli (nie mam X-ow, bo to smietnik) a ogony w literkach nie maja dla mnie istotnego znacznia. Tak czy owak po zmiania jadra pojawily sie problemy na konsoli.. jezeli zaladowalem stare jajo, wszystko dzialalo ok.
> 
> pozdr

 

Po wielu sprawdzaniach i zmiany ustawien tez obstawiam kernel, ale tu nie moge znaleźc punktu zaczepienia, udalo Ci sie jakso to rozgryźc?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## soban_

www.soban.pl/utf8.sh - napisalem skrypt z ktorym mi to trybi, ( wget www.soban.pl/utf8.sh && chmod +x utf8.sh && ./utf8.sh ) polecam jeszcze w nano zajrzec do pliku bo byc moze cos sie komus nie podobac ze ruszam  :Smile: 

----------

